# Ryanair Flight booking gone wrong.



## Upturn (22 Apr 2011)

Booking flights to France for our 3 kids and 2 adults in July. I wanted to compare prices for going from (1) Knock to France via the UK with (2) going from Dublin direct. So....
· Started by booking the UK to France leg at €410
· Next opened a fresh Google page and started to check Dublin to France direct.  I actually booked the flight the Dublin Flight!  Cost all in is €2,100. Still racking my brain as to how I managed to do all the steps for the booking but must have been moving between open web pages.
· Did not book the Knock to UK which would be €260.

I then tried to cancel the Dublin journey to cut losses to €1,400 but:
· RyanAir’s small print and also call centre says “no refunds on cancellations”
· AIB Visa cannot cancel as payment's already gone through. 

Suggestions would be gratefully appreciated e.g. legal or is there absolutely no comeback on human error?


----------



## declanja (22 Apr 2011)

I booked flights for a wrong date last year and I found some Ryanair helpline to call. I was allowed change the dates for free as I called within minutes of the error. The helpline number is somewhere on the site.
Hope it works out.


----------



## irishmoss (22 Apr 2011)

I really feel sorry for you.
Aparently by keepig the pages open you  can book flights you don't want. I don't know what you can do other than ring the premium Ryanair number and explain.
It has hapened before see here [broken link removed]


----------



## dontaskme (23 Apr 2011)

What browser were you using? IE8 passes cookies between browsers by default where IE7 did not.


----------



## Upturn (23 Apr 2011)

I was using Google Chrome


----------



## Upturn (23 Apr 2011)

Irishmoss - thanks for your tip. There were 3 others on the UK's Consumer Action Group who ended up in the same situation. They didn't post how they got on in pursuing the issue but I just added a thread query (I think that on this 1 I'm hanging on by a €1,400 thread!!)


----------



## irishmoss (24 Apr 2011)

Have you tried ringing them up and explaining what happened? If it was me I would be on the phone straight away.


----------



## homebird (7 May 2011)

One Sept our au pair booked her flight home for xmas with Ryanair. My husband was 'keeping an eye on her' while she booked it. When we got our visa bill we had been billed for 2 flights. She had booked 2 seats on the plane apparently. My husband said that the 1st one timed out - it mustn't have. 

Knowing Ryanair, I was reluctant to ring up as I felt we hadn't a hope. And I was really fed up with the whole thing. (Au pair denied getting 2 emails about the flights...)

When she was flying home on 24 Dec at 6am, I chanced going up to the ryanair desk and stating my problem. They gave me an address to write to. I got the cost of the extra flight refunded without any hassle. I couldn't believe it. Hope things work out for you.


----------



## Marie M (12 Jun 2012)

Help I just did this, and the phone helpline is shut, is there any hope?


----------



## helllohello (12 Jun 2012)

I am trying to book flights tonight too. I just put in all details and got message that booking system is temporarily unavailable, not to retry or I will have booked on the double. I have received no email confirmation. anyone else having problems tonight? Not sure how long to wait on a confirmation email before I try to book again.


----------



## shesells (12 Jun 2012)

Are you using Chrome by any chance? If so try Firefox and you should be fine. Seems to be a problem with Ryanair and Chrome on a fairly frequent basis.


----------



## sosna (11 Oct 2012)

Hi all,

     I had the same problem as most of you..I kept sending them complaints through their website for the last three days and they kept not giving me a valid answer..and definitely not recognizing their thievery and providing any refund..They kept answering with "cheap" excuses that the customer had the obligation to check names, flight etc..like the customer is stupid and doesn't know what purchases..As you all know that was not the issue as the two webpages were messing up against the customer money..and was their responsibility to protect the customer..Relatively to others my loss for the amount of money was minimal, around £ 16, and i am not expecting any refund..but that thievery was really frustrating..Guess what..today they proved how "cheap" they are..!!!!!If you try opening now two webpages (i am using chrome)..the second webpage doesn't open with an error occurring saying: "You have more than one booking page open, this can lead to booking errors. Please close all booking pages and start again."....Well done..for being so "cheap" in all sections...


----------



## Roxana Cris (23 Jun 2014)

*Booking wrong date flight*

I booked one flight on Ryanair for a wrong date. I tried to change the date immediately on the website, but there was a "changing fee" for 40Euro. Instead of paying this fee, I called customer service ( check "contact customer service") and they change it for free.  

Though I have to pay now for calling them. It took me 30 min in total  - besides that 2 out of 3 times the call just ended suddenly after I waited app 10 min- still don't know why. 

 (25 min-waiting time, 5 min-real help  

Hope you will find the best solution and solve your problem!


----------

